# Help me make a pan-fritter-thing



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

I had a thought about Korean pajeon and other starchy batter-based things. I've never had a fritter (celiac), but I found a recipe cooked in a pan instead of fried. I think that's what I'm going for. How high do you think I could get the ratio of delicious filler to batter?

If you have a recipe that's like... that, would you like to share? It doesn't need to be gluten free; I can handle the conversion. I can't wait to try something with cornflour, like a weird sweet-hush-potato...


----------

